# Login to RCI without going through Wyndham



## pianoetudes (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi everyone.

The usual way to login to RCI, is to login to Wyndham web site first. Then under My Membership, I click RCI Exchanges to navigate to RCI site.

Is there a way to login to RCI directly without going through Wyndham? (obviously I will need user id and password at RCI web site).


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 30, 2015)

I think the answer is yes but it would not be an account you could use your Wyndham points to exchange into RCI.  So for example if you have non wyndham units that you will be depositing for tpu's you can set up a "free"- paid for as part of the wyndham fees- RCI account.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes and as you said, you need a username and password...we use to navigate RCI that way before Wyndham set up the portal through their website.  The way that it is set up (at least for us) is that you logon as a weeks user (the other option is points) Anyway, the deposits that we've made through the Wyndham portal do not show up when logging into RCI directly so we cannot search any exchange inventory...only Extra Vacations and specials...basically any reservation you pay for.  We only own Wyndham.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, you need to get your RCI member number, and then go directly to RCI.com and register with it.  You will not see any of your Wyndham deposits or info, but if you own other resorts that trade in RCI you can deposit and exchange them through there.


----------



## uscav8r (Jan 5, 2016)

pianoetudes said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As everyone alludes, you can get to RCI directly. The real answer, however, will come from first asking a question: "What are you trying to do with RCI?"

If you are attempting to make reservations using Wyndham points that you deposited into RCI at some point, then, no... You must go through the Wyndham portal. If you simply want to look at cash options, you can go either route. 

If you bought developer Wyndham points, you may be able to see different non-week RCI inventory (called Nightly Stays) that you cannot see in the direct site. 

Also, your RCI account number for the direct site is for a "weeks" membership that is paid for through your Wyndham dues. It is different from the Club Wyndham owner number and even different from the RCI account number associated with the Wyndham portal. 

Best to call a Wyndham-RCI rep to get all the different numbers with which you are associated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wed100105 (Jan 5, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> Yes, you need to get your RCI member number, and then go directly to RCI.com and register with it.  You will not see any of your Wyndham deposits or info, but if you own other resorts that trade in RCI you can deposit and exchange them through there.



Scott, we just bought a unit at Royal Dunes on HHi. Can I use my Wyndham membership the way that you described to deposit and search with our HHi unit?


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 5, 2016)

wed100105 said:


> Scott, we just bought a unit at Royal Dunes on HHi. Can I use my Wyndham membership the way that you described to deposit and search with our HHi unit?



Yes, if Royal Dunes trades in RCI. I use that method for my Christmas Mountain Unit.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 10, 2016)

pianoetudes said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> The usual way to login to RCI, is to login to Wyndham web site first. Then under My Membership, I click RCI Exchanges to navigate to RCI site.
> 
> Is there a way to login to RCI directly without going through Wyndham? (obviously I will need user id and password at RCI web site).



*Answer is NO*

your "wyndham RCI" are linked and there is not a way to access without going through wyndham first them being ported/logging into "wyndham's RCI" account.  
I own 3 timeshares:

Wyndham Points (Wyndham RCI comes with wyndham plus membership)
2 Fixed Weeks (non-Wyndham) (depending on resort you can use RCI or II but requires you to setup an account and pay fees)

Wyndham points has its own account and costs are included in your wyndham maintenance fees

fixed or other non-wyndham point timeshares:  you can use RCI or II to exchange should you choose to.  These cost additional money and do not cross over between the two.  Point values are completely different thus they cannot be combined.  You will need 2 accounts and should be viewed as separate even though they do the same thing and get you to the same resorts.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 10, 2016)

whitewater said:


> *Answer is NO*
> 
> your "wyndham RCI" are linked and there is not a way to access without going through wyndham first them being ported/logging into "wyndham's RCI" account.
> I own 3 timeshares:
> ...



This is not correct. I can log in to RCI, deposit and exchange other non-Wyndham timeshare. I have an upcoming exchange in March that I got using Christmas Mountain TPUs.

It does not require 2 RCI accounts, but it is true when logged in through Wyndham you can not see/use your non-Wyn deposits, and vice-versa.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 10, 2016)

Scootr5 is right

It's the one RcI  account that is paid with your Wyndham program fee. To see your Wyndham points deposits and to see exchanges denominated in Wyndham points go through the Wyndham portal.  And to see non Wyndham weeks (and Wyndham weeks not converted to points) you have depoisted and possible exchanges denominated in TPU log into the account with your user name and password


----------



## markb53 (Dec 10, 2016)

Plus if you are not planning on depositing and useing your Wyndham points, but rather are look at Last Calls, Extra Vacations, or taking advantage of the RCI sales they have. It can be much easier to log into your RCI account at RCI.com, because it is open 24 hour a day instead of 7:00 to 11:45 Eastern time. As others have said you if you have deposited point in the portal RCI account, you will not be able to see them if you loggin at RCI.com. You do need to register on RCI.com and for that you need to know your RCI member number which is different than you Wyndham member number.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 10, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> This is not correct. I can log in to RCI, deposit and exchange other non-Wyndham timeshare. I have an upcoming exchange in March that I got using Christmas Mountain TPUs.
> 
> It does not require 2 RCI accounts, but it is true when logged in through Wyndham you can not see/use your non-Wyn deposits, and vice-versa.



how does one login into the RCI account outside of wyndham.  Also where do your TPU weeks show/how does one deposit?  not understanding how this works.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 10, 2016)

whitewater said:


> how does one login into the RCI account outside of wyndham.  Also where do your TPU weeks show/how does one deposit?  not understanding how this works.



You have a Rci account number. Just use it to register for online access

I deposit weeks the same way any Rci member deposits weeks


----------



## whitewater (Dec 10, 2016)

ronparise said:


> You have a Rci account number. Just use it to register for online access
> 
> I deposit weeks the same way any Rci member deposits weeks


thanks Ron.  wish I had known that before paying for RCI....  Gotta love it.  next year.


----------



## BellaWyn (Dec 10, 2016)

whitewater said:


> thanks Ron.  wish I had known that before paying for RCI....  Gotta love it.  next year.


If you only own Wyndham points and have paid for an RCI account in error, there is some possibility of recovery. Wyn pays for the point owners RCI annual fees as part of your Wyndham maintenance fees.  Technically it's kinda like double-dipping on RCI's part.

When we bought Wyn points we already had an existing RCI account for other holdings.  RCI consolidated the two accounts into one (per our request) and then we also requested a refund of the 3-years of pre-paid fees on the other account. We received a refund of 2out of 3years and now only run through the Wyndham paid account for everthing we put into RCI.

Ask.  The worst they can do is say no and then you ask again.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 10, 2016)

BellaWyn said:


> If you only own Wyndham points and have paid for an RCI account in error, there is some possibility of recovery. Wyn pays for the point owners RCI annual fees as part of your Wyndham maintenance fees.  Technically it's kinda like double-dipping on RCI's part.
> 
> When we bought Wyn points we already had an existing RCI account for other holdings.  RCI consolidated the two accounts into one (per our request) and then we also requested a refund of the 3-years of pre-paid fees on the other account. We received a refund of 2out of 3years and now only run through the Wyndham paid account for everthing we put into RCI.
> 
> Ask.  The worst they can do is say no and then you ask again.


thanks will do.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 22, 2016)

BellaWyn said:


> If you only own Wyndham points and have paid for an RCI account in error, there is some possibility of recovery. Wyn pays for the point owners RCI annual fees as part of your Wyndham maintenance fees.  Technically it's kinda like double-dipping on RCI's part.
> 
> When we bought Wyn points we already had an existing RCI account for other holdings.  RCI consolidated the two accounts into one (per our request) and then we also requested a refund of the 3-years of pre-paid fees on the other account. We received a refund of 2out of 3years and now only run through the Wyndham paid account for everthing we put into RCI.
> 
> Ask.  The worst they can do is say no and then you ask again.




*Brief update:*

Thanks for the feedback and saving me a few $$$ Finally got around to calling RCI while I'm on vacation. Asked rep to combine accounts. She said they will refund membership fees and prorate what I've already paid. They will create a new weeks RCI account number (takes 5-7 days) then I'll be able to log into RCI outside of wyndham and utilize my week deposits. Will have to re-register account and create a new account. 

Only draw back is that with Wyndham RCI you cannot upgrade to "Platinum Upgrade". May or may not be worth it to those considering. 

That said it will save us the annual RCI fee.


----------

